# Decision making to choose australia



## satish (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I recently joined in this forum and in mid of decision making to choose australia for my settlement.

currently ,I am working in Dubai.

can some body advice me with some facts ? I felt little bit scarry after going through about the taxation ,expensive rents and cost of living.

Regards

satish


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

satish said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently joined in this forum and in mid of decision making to choose australia for my settlement.
> 
> ...


Citizenship & Living in Australia and google may help a lot as may some other threads where people have asked more specific things.
Compare what you find with other alternatives.


----------

